# هل هناك مخططات ومعلومات عن المكتبات العامة والجامعية ؟



## م . عبدالناصر (11 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

يا هلا بأخواني الأعزاء سواء من المهندسين أو الطلاب ...  

هل لديكم مساقط ومعلومات جاهزة عن المكتبات العامة والجامعية ...؟ 

ياليت اللي عنده يزودنا بها .. لأني بحثت في المنتدى ولم أجد سوى عن مكتبة الاسكندرية ...

وربي يوفق ويسعد من يعينني على طلبي :63: 

أخوكم عبدالناصر ...


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (12 سبتمبر 2006)

يالله مين يبي يكسب الأجر ويفيدنا باللي عنده من مخططات : ) 

بنتظاركم لا تخيبون ظني : (


----------



## mnoshaaaaaaaa (13 سبتمبر 2006)

المكتبة المركزية لجامعة القاهرة، المصمم:د.علي رافت


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (13 سبتمبر 2006)

mnoshaaaaaaaa 

بارك الله فيك على هالمعلومات .. 

وربي يوفقك ويسعدك ويكتب لك الخير وين ماكان 

==================

وأتمنى أشوف أكثر للفائدة ..


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (14 سبتمبر 2006)

أتمنى أشوف أعمال أكثر لتصاميم المكتبات ...


----------



## K3bo0o0L (15 سبتمبر 2006)

مساقط لمكتبة سياتل 
تحتاج مساقط فقط ؟؟


----------



## المهندس خلودي (15 سبتمبر 2006)

انشالله اخوي أبو سيف اقدر افيدك واحاول اجمعلك اكبر قدر من المعلومات عن الجامعات المكتبية

تقبل تحياتي

المهندس خلودي


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (15 سبتمبر 2006)

كعبول 

يعطيك العافية ياغالي على المساقط

وإذا فيه واجهات و ومناظير وصور لنفس المكتبة ياليت تمدنا فيها  

على فكرة سياتل وين مكانها في أي مدينة ؟

وربي يوفقك ويسعدك ويكتب لك الخير وين ماكنت 

ودمت سالم 
============================

المهندس خلودي 

يا هلا بك حبيبي وربي بكون بنتظارك 

بس فيه سؤال وش دراك أني أنا أبو سيف


----------



## K3bo0o0L (15 سبتمبر 2006)

عبدالناصر وش موضوع بحثك ؟


----------



## نوره بنت محمد (15 سبتمبر 2006)

اخووووي عبد الناصر انا عندي بحث تخرج كاااااااااااامل عن المكتبه العامه وممكن ولا اكيد بيفيدك كثير بس ممكن تقوووولي كيف احمله لك وارسلك ياه؟؟؟؟؟؟لاني ماعرف شلووون..........والله يوفقك انشالله ويوفق الجميع


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (15 سبتمبر 2006)

كعبول .. 

هدفي أجمع أمثلة مشابهة لمشاريع المكتبات ونحللها 

لأن مطلوب مننا تصميم مكتبة جامعية .. 

عشان كذا المكتبة اللي بنحلل أفكار مصممها يفضل تكون كاملة من صور ومناظير ومساقط

وربي يسعدك حبيبي على هالاهتمام ...

=============================

نورة بنت محمد .. 

تسلمين والله على هالمساعدة عسى ربي يوفقك ويسعدك 

وارسلت لك خاص بخصوص طريقة الارسال...


----------



## Arch_M (16 سبتمبر 2006)

ممكن تطلع على كتاب التعليم ضمن سلسة كتب الموسوعة الهندسية للمهندس ماجد خلوصي 
سوف تجد معلومات وتصاميم وكذلك اكواد وثوابت لتصميم المكتبات وخصوصا ضمن الجامعات والمدارس
المهم سوف تجد معلومات وبيانات كثيرة وتصاميم رائعة 
ارجو ان يحقق ماترجو اليه


----------



## K3bo0o0L (16 سبتمبر 2006)

هذي صور توضح الحركة والادوار في مكتبة سياتل 

اما الكتب 
انبية المكتبات العامة ------> محمد ماجد خلوصي 
التخطيط لمباني المكتبات ----> عبدالرحمن العكرش 
وفي كتب ثانية تتكلم عن احتياجات المكتبات
انت باي جامعه ؟


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (16 سبتمبر 2006)

Arch_M 

مشكور ياغالي والكتاب فعلا اقتنيته وهو مفيد 

ربي يوفقك ويسعدك ...

=========================

كعبول 

ربي يعطيك العافية صور ولا أحلى يالغلا ... 

على فكرة للحين ما أعرف وين تكون مكتبة سياتل ؟؟؟؟؟

وأنا من جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض 

وأبنية المكتبات لمحمد خلوصي بالفعل مفيد ... ربي يعطيك العافية


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (18 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ً أمتعتوني وأفدتوني بما لديكم 

عسى لله يوسع في رزقكم ويبارك لكم في أوقاتكم ويسعدكم


----------



## نوره بنت محمد (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*ارشدوووووووني لافيدكم........*

اخوي عبد الناصر وكعبوووول حاولت انسخ المخططات واحطها هنا ولكن ماجات معي ياليت بس تعلموني كيف احملها وابشرووووا انشالله افيدكم واستفيد

احترررررري الارشادات.............


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (6 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## احب العمارة (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*مكتبي من تصميمي*

الأخ عبد الناصر اقوم حاليا بتصميم مبني مكتبة جامعية وهذه الأفكار الأولية لها 
مساقط وواجهه يا رب تكون مفيدة لك الملف اوتوكاد ولو في اي تعليقات او ملاحظات
فمرحبا بها منك ومن كل الزملاء


----------



## New_Arch (26 فبراير 2008)

شكرا للجمبع


----------



## عدنان النجار (26 فبراير 2008)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الحلو


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (26 فبراير 2008)

يمكن أكوووون افيد بهذه المساقط المنظورية مع التأثيث ​











ان شاء الله افيدكم 

سلالالالالالالالام اخواني​


----------



## المهندسة مرمر (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية مشكورين


----------



## rmra (10 مايو 2010)

انا حابة اشكركم كمان لاني استفدت كتيييييييييير من الموضوع و الله يفرج همكم كلكم يا رب


----------



## دموع الاحزان (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## Noor.arch (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## linda45 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## alwsh1 (12 مارس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## أبو فيصل99 (12 مارس 2011)

مشكور و جزاك الله خير و الله انك فرجت همي الله يفرج همك


----------



## hana ali alshiref (27 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اريد بحث تخرج عن مكتبة عامة مركزية


----------

